# CAO Flavours Moontrance Petit Corona Cigar Review - Vanilla, eh?



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Not quite what I expected. Perhaps it was because I was near a beach on a slightly misty morning, but even fresh out of the wrapper, the taste was ...

Read the full review here: CAO Flavours Moontrance Petit Corona Cigar Review - Vanilla, eh?


----------

